# Solved: lost function with apple wireless keyboard



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I have had this happen before but can't remember how to return typing capability. I have an OSX snow leopard imac with the wireless keyboard and mouse. I show connection between both but when trying to type there is nothing. I thought at one time i was on a page that had a box to click on for send keyboard function to the mouse. I think this may be where my problem lies. I know it has something to do with the 'fn' button but cannot see a similar page. I have gone to Apple's System Preferences but still would need guidance to remove and perhaps lock that page so I cannot click it by accident in the future. 
It would be nice to have this fixed soon as you can imagine how frustrating it is to not be able to communicate. Apple's self help page with a tech is not available.
Thank goodness for the old Windows lap top. 
Many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Jamkas (Sep 28, 2011)

I really am at a loss to your problem. 

Not even the power of Google has given me any leads on a solution.

I suggest deleting the key board from your Bluetooth and re-pairing it .


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks so much for your speedy suggestion. I suppose it couldn't hurt. I will try that and get back to you.


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

Just a quick question Jamkas, I don't want to do something I cannot fix. To uninstall my bluetooth keyboard do I just turn off the keyboard and open bluetooth in the system preferences and uncheck the ON box after highlighting Wireless Keyboard. Are you sure I don't need to type anything to reinstate it? Than I presume I just to to bluetooth with my keyboard turned on again and ask it to find it?


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

I have solved the problem. In systems preferences there is under system an icon called Universal Access. In there I found what I was looking for. If I hit OPTION five times it turns my keyboard off. I think it is to create a keyboard on the screen which I can access with my mouse. Mouse keys must be in OFF mode for the keyboard to function. Perhaps there is more to it than I am getting but I can now type which is my main goal. 
Thanks for being a shoulder to lean on. I can get desperate when I think I am stuck.


----------



## Jamkas (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry I didn't get to your question.



> I have solved the problem. In systems preferences there is under system an icon called Universal Access. In there I found what I was looking for. If I hit OPTION five times it turns my keyboard off. I think it is to create a keyboard on the screen which I can access with my mouse. Mouse keys must be in OFF mode for the keyboard to function. Perhaps there is more to it than I am getting but I can now type which is my main goal.
> Thanks for being a shoulder to lean on. I can get desperate when I think I am stuck.


Glad you found the solution!


----------



## margs (Mar 17, 2002)

That's OK. Apparently neither did Apple Support.


----------

